# BH edges



## poller (Feb 11, 2011)

i know this page:

http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/bhedges.html

but, is anywhere out there an tutorial about BH edges?(for corners i found one and it works better and better)

some other german guy would teach me M2 but my 3rd attempt(2-3 hours each) endet with hate on M2..

Turbo is at the moment just fine, but i wanna learn BH for edges too.


btw: im sorry for my bad english, i hope its readable.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 11, 2011)

There are some resources for BH on the Wiki page.

I did do a write-up of each of the edge commutator types in this thread.


----------



## Sakarie (Feb 11, 2011)

If you do not understand M2, I wouldn't skip it and go directly to BH. I don't think there's anyone who thinks BH is easier than M2.


----------



## TMOY (Feb 13, 2011)

He didn't say he doesn't understand M2, he said he hates it. That's not the same thing.
To the original poster: go for BH, it's not that hard and tou'll probbly find it more fun than M2.


----------



## poller (Feb 13, 2011)

i allready know Turbo for edges, and try to find out some cases für BH with UF as buffer. its realy funny, but with BH (orner and edges) i alway making little mistakes and DNF a verry lot. 

yesterday i made 31 in a row and got 23 DNF (10 witsh swapped or twistet pieces) 12 with some mistakes like (ABA'[forgetting B' of the kommutator]) and one was a realy good scramble.. but after the solve it was more scramblet than before 

how you keep it in your head, that you need to make the B' at the end of the komutator.?


----------



## Marcell (Feb 13, 2011)

poller said:


> how you keep it in your head, that you need to make the B' at the end of the komutator.?



After enough practise you get the "feel" of the commutators and you can naturally tell if you've done all the moves or not. Until then you can count the moves while performing the commutator.
I suggest that you practise commutators sighted. A lot.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 13, 2011)

Sakarie said:


> If you do not understand M2, I wouldn't skip it and go directly to BH. I don't think there's anyone who thinks BH is easier than M2.



I'm going to.

Old Pochmann -> algorithmic BH


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 13, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> I'm going to.
> 
> Old Pochmann -> algorithmic BH


 
>_>
At least understand comms first... srsly.


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 13, 2011)

Marcell said:


> I suggest that you practise commutators sighted. A lot.


 Or you can do them blindfolded. I think many of us agree commutators are easier to visualise blindfolded.


----------



## Kynit (Feb 13, 2011)

I like practicing edge commutators on big cube wings. It's easier to tell the difference between, say, UF and FU, because they're two different pieces! It helps a lot if you're getting confused.


----------



## aronpm (Feb 13, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> I'm going to.
> 
> Old Pochmann -> algorithmic BH


 


Yes said:


> >_>
> At least understand comms first... srsly.


 
What he said ^


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 14, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> I'm going to.
> 
> Old Pochmann -> algorithmic BH


 
Ben, I do seriously hope you're joking. I can't stress enough what a monumental waste of time that would be.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 14, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Ben, I do seriously hope you're joking. I can't stress enough what a monumental waste of time that would be.


 
Is there a post when he's not joking? Can't seem to find one...


----------

